# Franco Corelli in Tosca, Parma 1967



## Dster (Oct 3, 2011)

I listened to it in Handlemans podcast, loved it so much that I deplicted my savings to buy the complete set. Here is the man in the most famus 'Victoria...' if you have not listened to it before. I timed it at 12.5 seconds.

Is it be a record?


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

For most of the Italian Rep- FC is my fav tenor, by far. That *voice*! ... and to think that he suffered from stage fright


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Fabulous! I will never forget seeing a performance of Aida with Corelli as Radames.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

It's a good "Vittoria" but I HATE the applause at the end, it totally ruins it. And then they drown out the soprano. Such bad manners.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

This is not bad manners, it's just a different way of appreciating opera performance. And different ways to express this appreciation.






For many singers (of course, for Corelli himself) is better the second way, than the first.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

You're probably right, I just reacted because I hate interruptions to the music in that way. Must be my inner Anglo-Saxon coming out!:lol:

The applause probably gives him a bit of time also to recover from that massive vocal effort. I still feel sorry for the soprano, but with an audience like the Parma one she'll get her turn during or after Vissi d'Arte if she's any good.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

schigolch said:


> This is not bad manners, it's just a different way of appreciating opera performance. And different ways to express this appreciation.
> 
> For many singers (of course, for Corelli himself) is better the second way, than the first.


Viva the Italians!!!


----------



## Dster (Oct 3, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> You're probably right, I just reacted because I hate interruptions to the music in that way. Must be my inner Anglo-Saxon coming out!:lol:
> 
> The applause probably gives him a bit of time also to recover from that massive vocal effort. I still feel sorry for the soprano, but with an audience like the Parma one she'll get her turn during or after Vissi d'Arte if she's any good.


The soprano was Virginia Gordini, I am not familiar with her work. She got a 'polite' (by Parma standard) round of applaud after Vissi d'Arte. At the end of the performance, the audience demanded encore and the great man gave them Core n'grato accompanied by a piano.

Enthusiastic audience drives the singer to greater vocal height, absolutely nothing wrong with that, me thinks. I was at a performance of La Boheme by the Wales National Opera in Hong Kong a few years back. It was deadly, no reaction what-so-ever from the audience except a round of polite applaud at the end. There was no chemistry between the singers and the audience. It was one of the most boring performance I have ever attended. Luckily it was a treat given by my sister, so I did not have to pay for the ticket


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm not against wild applause and have been known to emit some very non-anglo-saxon shouts and whoops after a performance that I loved, but I personally like to wait until the music has actually stopped.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

There is a story about an unnamed tenor in Parma who sang an amazing Vittoria. The audience screamed for encore after encore. Finally after the twentieth time the exhausted tenor pleaded for mercy. From the audience came a voice, "You'll sing it until you learn it".


----------

